# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Vergrote eierstok

## jomastli

ik ben een moeder van 41 jaar en heb 4 kinderen.
nu ben ik onder behandeling in het ziekenhuis,zelf om gevraagt. omdat mijn rechter eileider verstopt zit met eitjes.
en die willen er niet uit.dus moest ik weer aan de pil.
ben 2 jaar van de pil afgeweest en toen was ik altijd ongesteld ,maar nu ik weer met de pil begon toen werdt het steeds minder en opeens niks meer.
niet meer ongesteld ,dus gestopt met de pil ,en nu zit ik er weer aan.
maar wat als ik na deze pil nog niet ongesteld wordt ,wat dan.
want ik was eerst bang dat ik in de overgang zat ,maar dat is niet zo.
ik maak te veel mannelijke hormonen aan,zei de gynagoloog.
maar ik heb wel een andere pil nu .ik had eerst een drie vazen pil en nu 1 hetzelfde

----------

